# What type of classes does Johnson and Whales have?



## chefashley (Dec 18, 2004)

hi again, i was wondering what classes J&W have for Freshman...and if you need any expieriances in cooking before you go there. so you think it would be a good idea to go to a Boces school before i go, or would it not make a differance  . 
thanx for all your help.  

Ashley Hope Losurdo


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Ashley,
You may want to get in touch with the Admissions folks at J&W. They are very helpful and can give you some guidance. At my school, we have an articulation agreement with J&W and, as such, they provide our students with some credits. So, perhaps a vo-tech program prior to attending may be to your benefit. As for experience, I do not think (somebody correct me if I am wrong) they require prior experience to attend. Good luck with your schooling.


----------



## frizbee (Sep 27, 2003)

Depending on what you have that transfers academic wise:
Freshmen labs are:
Intro to baking and pastry
Meat cutting
Storeroom procedures (purchasing, food storage, identification, etc)
Intro to dining room service
Principals of beverage service (TIPS certification)
Soups, stocks and sauces
Nutrition and sensory analysis
New world cuisine
European cuisine
Food service production

Academics are:
Biology
Survey of college math
Safety and sanitation (HACCP and serve safe certification)
Hope this helps!
Frizbee


----------

